
Video wars: Netflix launch in UK and Ireland imminent - tilt
http://gigaom.com/2011/10/24/video-wars-netflix-launch-in-uk-and-ireland-imminent/
======
waitwhat
The platform is pretty much irrelevant, it's the content that counts.

Sadly, this press release is about the platform, not the content.

------
jgrahamc
This will be very welcome. I've found LoveFilm to be an awful copycat version.

~~~
ErrantX
Just for a different perspective: I've been quite happy using Lovefilm for the
last couple of years :)

Although competition is never a bad thing.

~~~
objclxt
Have you used Netflix though? When I moved from the US to the UK I had to
switch to Lovefilm, and it just plain _sucks_ compared to Netflix.
Particularly the watch instantly stuff: I want all in, everything available to
watch instantly should be free. But in LoveFilm, it's a mixture of pay-per-
view and inclusive, which just really annoys me. Not to mention the Netflix
interface is considerably better than Lovefilm.

~~~
ErrantX
I never claimed it was better! Just that I have had a good experience with
LoveFilm.

The streaming side of things is their biggest downside (although I am on the
top package so most of the stuff is free) and from the descriptions Netflix is
a lot better at it. Which will make me consider opening a Netflix account to
compare it when they come out.

But I've always tended to use the DVD postal service more often and that has
been perfectly fine for me.

------
jodrellblank
At last (assuming its as good here as in the USA, which is a pretty big
assumption to make for internet services).

------
bambax
I use Netflix from France with a simple little proxy trick, and a French
credit card; they don't seem to mind at all...

(streaming only, obviously)

